# Dealer Advertising



## tt03 (Nov 27, 2002)

Still get so incensed about this one..Two things that wind me up.

1. The cheeky bastards advertising their dealerships on cars on the number plates, the numberplate surrounds, stickers in the back window, the tax disc holder, and what about the spare rear mounted wheel cover on a 4X4 jeepy type motor..They have got a bloody nerve thats all I can say. If they want me to endorse their dealership they should pay me to carry their advert. 
I build and sell houses .., I dont stick my company name on a sticker in the window of the houses I sell..

2. The second thing that winds me up is the people who drive round for years with the sticker in the back window....even on prestige motors you see it!! Why oh why when you can rip it off...

When I pick up my new car on March 1st I have got a good mind to take one of my company banners and stick it in their showroom window as I leave.
I have specifically requested no such dealer advertising and will take great pleasure in telling them where to stick it if there is any on my car.

Ii really thnk Clarkson should start a national campaign about this one in the next series of Top Gear...

Dealers stop taking liberties!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And lots of morons actually pay for the 4X4 wheel covers with the HUGE ads on them ! 

Still in the old days, having a "Jack Barclays" or " BMW Park Lane" actually meant something, the dealers were good, the service was carried out by real mechanics, not part swappers !


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> And lots of morons actually pay for the 4X4 wheel covers with the HUGE ads on them !


LOL having just got a Freelander as the other car the spare wheel cover is a nightmare and must be replaced.

Wonder if the TT shop does a "my other car is a TT" one. 

In respect to dealer adverts the first thing I did was remove the stickers the black strip on the front number plate came off (its just stuck to the bottom of it) and the rear number plate black surround got a forge surround in stead. Just the dealers WWW at the bottom which can hardly be seen. Should get another set of plates made up to finish the ensemble.

happy sticker peeling on 1st march


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-[ Whoops, (not for my post, for your choice Andy, or was it a gift?) 
Poor car really has had a real slagging, have they now improved it, my ex inlaws had a real real nightmare with theirs....Good luck mate.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> High Power Systems nitrous oxide kit.
> 
> Cost Â£574
> 
> ...


 [smiley=smash.gif]

Dealer or wot....... as shown in For Sale


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Send Perros an IM if your not sure, he has been on since 24th Dec, just checking out the last 10 posts

THINK YOU ARE RIGHT ! last 10 posts are bits for sale and no posts elsewhere, tyres DV exhausts, should report this to KevST !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

>


aye...

one of the first things I did from my last dealer car.......... was strip off their window stickers & remove their number plate surrounds


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I have seen someone (can't remember who) mention on this forum that the reason that they kept the dealer advertising on their TT was to show it was *not* an import.....


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

When I had an impreza the dealer said if/when I came back to trade the car in they'd give me Â£50 if the window sticker was still in ;D


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Insisted on no stickers for mine but have left number plate surrounds on in the vain hope of receiving better service if it ever goes in to them.

Gren


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> LOL having just got a Freelander as the other car the spare wheel cover is a nightmare and must be replaced.


YES! Get one with a Tasmanian devil on it. Clarrrrsy.


----------

